# 3g - Idea & Vodafone



## Charley (Apr 12, 2015)

I need 3g (1 mpbs++) plans for my mobile for 2 weeks usage. Any site links for Vodafone & idea?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't understand the topic.

No idea about Idea but on Vodafone you can simply dial *111# and browse via the on-screen menu.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

Check out the official sites for your area. Each state has different plans.


----------



## Charley (Apr 13, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Don't understand the topic.



I read here, some members get 3g speeds on Vodafone at 7-8 mbps, bsnl at 10 mbps. Please explain.



$hadow said:


> Check out the official sites for your area. Each state has different plans.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 13, 2015)

I have vodafone 3g in mumbai. It sucks to be honest. Worst 3g ive experienced. Maximum i get is around 1mbps whereas i used to get 8-9 mpbs on reliance 3g. Only good thing about Vodafone 3g is good coverage and no call drops.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

Charley said:


> I read here, some members get 3g speeds on Vodafone at 7-8 mbps, bsnl at 10 mbps. Please explain.



I am one of those members then. Let me be absolutely clear that I don't use 3G/H+ that much as my office and home both have UL WiFi, I only need to use data when I am travelling. I mean I recharge with 251 rupees every month all right but at the end of the month I see that I haven't used even half data.

I have got 10+ mbps speeds on several occasions, the max I saw was 13 mbps, I think I have few screenshots posted in the Post your speedtest results topic too. I have never seen it going below 2 mbps, never.

It will always depend on your location though, and I live in a small town.

PS: There's quite significant throttling though, I mean if you use a lot of data in a session at 6-7 mbps, then in next session there will be throttling, you won't get more than 2-3 mbps.


----------



## Prameet (Jul 11, 2015)

indeed Vodafone 3G Network is better atleast for Maharashtra circle


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 13, 2015)

ts needed only for 2 weeks and its almost 3 months so i assume his need must have been fulfilled long back.


----------

